# Help trying to introduce new kitten to older kitten



## Nikki Fautley (Aug 20, 2008)

I have just bought what I thought would be a playmate for my older kitten. Ive kept them apart and I am trying to introduce them slowly but every time I put the kitten in the living room for a time my older kitten really bites her making the younger kitten meow loudly. Is this normal behaviour should I ignore or and leave them to it. Could my older kitten kill the younger kitten?

My older kitten is around 20 weeks and my younger kitten is just 9, possibly younger. Have I done the wrong thing?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nikki,Maybe yes just in separate rooms where they'll be able to smell each other and your new kitty can get used to her surroundings and that she has a new sibling.Also maybe swap blankets,toys and after you've stroked one,stroke the other and then slowly allow them supervised short greetings and take things from their.Your older cat will be wanting to show younger kitt that she is top cat and intends to maintain her rank,and younger kitt will be just wanting to make friends,it may take a short while but they should settle down soon
Answered this on other thread too


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nikki Fautley said:


> I have just bought what I thought would be a playmate for my older kitten. Ive kept them apart and I am trying to introduce them slowly but every time I put the kitten in the living room for a time my older kitten really bites her making the younger kitten meow loudly. Is this normal behaviour should I ignore or and leave them to it. Could my older kitten kill the younger kitten?
> 
> My older kitten is around 20 weeks and my younger kitten is just 9, possibly younger. Have I done the wrong thing?


Hi Nikki,
When we introduce our kitten we got a big dog cage we set it up on our table (floor is good too) the kitten inside and I found it was much easyer as they can see and smell each other all the time, we had hissing and mock attacks then after about 5/7 days open the door (leaving the kitten stuff so the kitten can go back in ) and they were fine a little hissing but nothing major  anyway good luck


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Hi Nikki,
> When we introduce our kitten we got a big dog cage we set it up on our table (floor is good too) the kitten inside and I found it was much easyer as they can see and smell each other all the time, we had hissing and mock attacks then after about 5/7 days open the door (leaving the kitten stuff so the kitten can go back in ) and they were fine a little hissing but nothing major  anyway good luck


What a good idea...will bare that in mind when introducing our kitten to Dee..

x


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Hi Nikki,Maybe yes just in separate rooms where they'll be able to smell each other and your new kitty can get used to her surroundings and that she has a new sibling.Also maybe swap blankets,toys and after you've stroked one,stroke the other and then slowly allow them supervised short greetings and take things from their.Your older cat will be wanting to show younger kitt that she is top cat and intends to maintain her rank,and younger kitt will be just wanting to make friends,it may take a short while but they should settle down soon
> Answered this on other thread too


Hi Nikki,

This is excellent advice.

Also, have you tried Feliway? You can buy diffusers or spray from your vet or from here: Vet UK for Healthy Happy Pets

Good luck, I hope they make friends soon.


----------

